# Decisions - Lizard



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Frilly
Beardies
Bluetongue

I have these options: I'm real keen on the frill-neck but still havin' a looksy. Anyone care to shed some light on the little buggers?

Thanks. Vince.


----------



## Bec137 (Mar 12, 2010)

dnt know about where u r, but i think a frilly is on a specialist permit over here? anyone know for sure? that could cross that one off ur list if its the same there n you dont have the permit.

get a beardie, they are so cute n blue tongues are boring. go out into the scrub anywhere n there are blue tongues. plus beardies do the head bop thing, so funny!


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Not aware about the permit, i'll look into it. Says Category 4 for West Australian licensing. Just haventh eard much of them on this forum, wasn't sure why. Could be the permit thing.

I like bluey's cos they're real placid, most of the time. ANd beardies cos' they're more adventurous. I just find frills to be beastly (the older males)


----------



## Bec137 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh yea frillies are awesome n i would love one, just the permit that holds me back from a lot of the things i want.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

I didnt really say so in the initial post, but I made this thread for peoples experience in handling, keeping, feeding and all that jazz mainly to do Frill-necks.

Some people have said it isn't the best lizard to get as a starter (never had a lizard, but cared for friends and have owned a snake a while now).

Any opinions on that? Thanks a lot


----------



## Niall (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey mate I breed the Western Beardies and they are easy to keep and great personalities.
I keep frill necks as well they are much harder to keep then the beardies and need a much bigger enclosure and more heating.

I keep my 4 adult WA frill necks outside on a North facing wall in a aviary and they are doing fine.
In winter I bring them inside and they are housed in big enclosures with a MV Globe (Mercury Vapour Globe) that gives out a **** load more UVB than any other UV light on the Market, Herp Trader sells these globes.
The frill Necks eat around 30 Adult roaches every 2 days, when the beardies only eat around 6 Adult roaches every 2 days
If you are just reading up on the licensing in WA, to obtain cat4 you would need to have had cat3 and a cat3 animal for 1 year before you are allowed to upgrade to cat4.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Niall said:


> Hey mate I breed the Western Beardies and they are easy to keep and great personalities.
> I keep frill necks as well they are much harder to keep then the beardies and need a much bigger enclosure and more heating.
> 
> I keep my 4 adult WA frill necks outside on a North facing wall in a aviary and they are doing fine.
> ...


 
Thanks Niall. Sounds like an awesome setup you have.
I've had my stimmy since 2008 and was aware of the experience requirement to obtain a category 4, going to do the necessary things to get the cat.4 this weekend.. How big of an enclosure (indoors) would you say is nice for 1 male. Preferably a younger one


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 12, 2010)

what stunning frillies, must say, i am very jealous!!

as for what to get, im totally in love with beardies so my very biased opinion is get urself some beardies!!


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

I love beardies, just the westerners are a little small for my liking. I want a bigger lizard, which is another reason i was heading towards a bluey or a frilly.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh, cant u guys get centrals? sorry!


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

I know..  WA is pretty strict with its allowing of reptiles and such


----------



## Niall (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey mate,

Have you already found a male frill neck for sale?
The Place I work at has just got one in but is still under weight and has alot of frill damage because the owners that had him before didn't feed him enough.
The enclosure I have for them is 1.2mH 1.1mL and 800cmW,
I made them out of Melamine as buying a enclosure from a pet shop that size will cost you double the price it would cost to make.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I would go for a Frilly if I were you mate. Our little guy is sooo awesome. Hes such a character. I agree there is a little bit more to keeping them as opposed to Breadies or Blueys, but they are so worth it. They're just amazing creatures.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, due to a stuffup in me sending in my quarterly forms apparently the 2 years i've had my license for haven't been recorded as me owning anything. Even though i submitted them (apart from 1 which slipped my mind) And they're telling me to "give it another go" in time to come. =\
Not too fussed, after he gave me the news I looked through the list of allowed WA reptiles. Got my eyes on the Stripe-Tailed Monitor now. Now if this little journey fails, i might just have to settle for some western beardies.


----------



## Niall (Mar 12, 2010)

The returns are a pain in the **** to remeber!
Hopfully if all goes through it will turn into a yearly return...

If you are wanting a Stripe-Tailed Monitor, except to pay 1k+ for a hatchling as they are not very common in captivity as of yet in WA


----------



## Vincey (Mar 15, 2010)

Niall said:


> The returns are a pain in the **** to remeber!
> Hopfully if all goes through it will turn into a yearly return...
> 
> If you are wanting a Stripe-Tailed Monitor, except to pay 1k+ for a hatchling as they are not very common in captivity as of yet in WA


 
So everybody keeps telling me, I saw one for $495 though didnt have the funds at the time. I'm in no rush to get the lizard and am willing to pay around $800~ mark.

On another note- anyone know anyone that has a stripe-tailed? xD


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 15, 2010)

tristis orientalis? i think if that is them i saw some for sale on here today, 3 for $1200 i think it said


----------



## Vincey (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in WA anyway, I would need a WA dealer due to inability to bring reptiles in from other states. :'(
And no, it isnt.. Stripes are Varanus caudolineatus


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 15, 2010)

oh ok, sorry my bad. shame they screwed up wiht ur licensing. im lookin at gettin frillies this year, would be awesome to keep. hope you find a stripe tailed.


----------



## Niall (Mar 15, 2010)

You don't need to be a Licensed dealer to import Reptiles from the East,
I imported Frill necks from URS in S.A around 3 years ago and i'm only a licensed keeper.

You just need to e-mail Adrian at DEC and ask him to send you the application for the import licence ( from memory it was around $30) then you have to pay a extra amount per reptile you import, prices differ from category to category.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 15, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> oh ok, sorry my bad. shame they screwed up wiht ur licensing. im lookin at gettin frillies this year, would be awesome to keep. hope you find a stripe tailed.


 
Ah, it was my screw-up not theirs.. They just dont like me. We all learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 15, 2010)

Niall said:


> You don't need to be a Licensed dealer to import Reptiles from the East,
> I imported Frill necks from URS in S.A around 3 years ago and i'm only a licensed keeper.
> 
> You just need to e-mail Adrian at DEC and ask him to send you the application for the import licence ( from memory it was around $30) then you have to pay a extra amount per reptile you import, prices differ from category to category.
> ...


 
Is that so? 

In which case: Anybody know anyone, ANYWHERE with a Stripey? xD You've already seen what I'm willing to pay in this thread, just gimme. haha


----------



## Niall (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a couple of people in WA who do breed them but the price is still high...
Try Gary Davies West Aussie Reptiles, Western Australias Premier Reptile Site he is a licensed dealer,breeder and catcher.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow Niall. You rock.  pm sent


----------

